# Switching



## hedgehog12 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a sterlite cage and I want to make a c&c cage. If i take my sterlite cage to my mom's and keep my c and c cage at my dad's.....would that be too stressful? :?: 
When i first got him he was sacred and only slept under his wheel ,he is doing that again... :? 
HELP


----------

